# Musicians, I made an iOS app that helps you practice. I think you'll like it.



## kylerosenbluth (May 27, 2012)

I myself am a piano player, and for the past 9 or so months I have been making Liszt. Liszt is a practice assistant for musicians that allows you to log and track everything that you practice. It even has a built in metronome. It has really helped me become more efficient in my practicing and hope it helps you too. The website is: http://www.liszt.me
Here are 4 promo codes to use in the app store.
P3L9FF7AAJ9F
MR9MRMJ3FW4H 
4WA7XXMYHWFJ
4NT74J73A9L4

Enjoy!


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I have not downloaded it yet but it looks great! Thank you for posting!


----------



## kylerosenbluth (May 27, 2012)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I have not downloaded it yet but it looks great! Thank you for posting!


Thanks, I hope you like it! 
Feel free to ask any questions you have or mention any features you would like to see in a future version.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

A gorgeous app. Your graphics are top notch, your customization of table views superb. A+


----------



## mensch (Mar 5, 2012)

I like the testimonials on the app's website. Who knew Fred C. and John B. had iPhones?!


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh, I actually had an idea to make something like that a few days ago, but I see it's been already done - superbly done!


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

Great app, just bought it and tried it today. Is there any way to move the different practice sections through the list? If not, I think it would be a great addition


----------



## kylerosenbluth (May 27, 2012)

Thanks everybody, I'm really glad you like it! It really means a lot to me to see that people are enjoying it.
I will post a few more codes as soon as they are available to me.

SottoVoce, could you please explain what you mean by moving different practice sessions?

Thanks,
Kyle


----------

